# Free wine.......................



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

You may have read comments in other threads about the numbers attending Rallies. I would like to get a feel for peoples wants/needs/interests.

We fully appreciate that they will always clash with someone's pre-planned arrangements and some venues are too distant to attend. We're also aware that there are many that don't like the thought of attending a rally, this might be because of the stigma that surrounds the mere thought of a CC rally with tea & medals around the flag on a Sunday morning.

Don't be shy, after all there is no use us arranging these things if people don't want them (Or worse still people attending one just to support it).

We have around 7500 members on MHF it would be nice if we could get some feedback.



Oh, the 'Free wine' - sadly there isn't any, had to lure you in here with something :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent thread Ian, i agree that I find it unusual that these rallies arent better attended, is it because our membership as a whole prefers a more structured rally ? or would they prefer a loose agenda or simply left to get on with chatting etc with no planned arrangements at all ?

this is the sort of feedback that will help Ian and others organise these events


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

So far all the rallies that have been planned are on my weekend working  

Am I paranoid or is there a plot to keep me away  

Even the one that was on my weekend off, was changed when I said I was coming  

Is it because you cannot afford the wine bill :lol: 

Seriously though would love to come and meet you all, but it just has not worked out for me. But i live in hope that one day it will be possible.
But if I did make one then I would prefer a relaxed sort of Agenda, rather than a fixed schedule of events, although an evening barbeque would be good if the right time of year


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Interesting, 34 views and only 2 opinions !!

That could have been 32 not interested - we'll never know.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Am I paranoid or is there a plot to keep me away "

Ian,

That's a fiver you owe me. I told you she'd suss it.

My requirements are simple:
1) Plan it far enough ahead. Go firm when tentative commitment is above a threshold and communicate that to interested parties.
2) Stick to the date.

Then diary and distance willing, we'll support it. That is not trivial, but is in our court rather than any rally planner's control. Oh, should have said stick to the date as well.....

Dave


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

*MHF Rally*

Would like to attend a rally and to meet everyone. A location which could provide a few activities for those who wish to partake of them ie walks or cycle rides would be great. The idea of a get together bar-b-q , bring your own food , drink etc. seems good. A venue which does not involve excessive travel would be preferable, maybe somewhere in " middle England ".


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Ian,

We would love to attend one of the organised rallies, but are waiting for a midlands/home counties venue that would not involve hours and hours of travelling on a Friday night......

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

>maybe somewhere in " middle England "<

Brian,

I agree. I make that Winchester-ish.

Dave
Look out! Incoming ..........!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Well, for me, I bought the motorhome so I could get out and about and see more of Europe and spend time with my wife and kids.

I didn't buy it so i could meet other people.

I don't mean any offence by that. Perhaps alot of people just want to get away for a weekend etc without meeting others?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Now it might just be me but............I'm not really a rallyer.....ever since a pal of mine, many years ago took us on a CC rally, dead boring, never met anyone else and very Clichy. NOW BEFORE YOU GO ON.......I KNOW, MHF RALLYS ARE NOT LIKE THAT......It would be great to meet other MHF members, in a relaxed friendly atmosphere, and to that end I'm sure Rallys are OK.

But to use an analogy.....My club runs Country Music evenings every month. as do lots of clubs up and down the country. Some small, some large, but all fighting for "bums on seats".
Our club puts maximum effort in to achieve the best, most atmospheric venue in the region. WE HAVE A GREAT ATTENDANCE EVERY MONTH, whilst others struggle.

Gone are the days when you could rent a club, stick a few flags up book a band and expect hoards of fans through the door. (you have to work at it.)

Im not suggesting that the rally organizers at MHF don't put the work in, I know they do and its very well received I'm sure.

But perhaps a little extra thought, A look at the venues offered, as previously suggested a barbeque evening, what about booking some entertainment if near a club or pub, all things that may or may not enhance an otherwise "ordinary" rally.

What about a questionnaire on line where members could answer what they would like, or not like to see on a rally.

Sorry, just a little food for thought.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave

I have no objections to Winchester it is only a short drive down the M3 for us.
Was thinking of somewhere in the Banbury or Stratford upon Avon area,


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I made a suggestion, on the 'old' site, that maybe a looser arrangement for rallies would work better for us - we're a much smaller group, spread over the entire country after all.

My idea was to have regular meeting places rather than actual rallies, and then hold regular 'MHF Club Weekends', perhaps the first weekend every month or every other month. Everyone will know where these places are and the dates when they need to arrive to meet others. These places (about four to start with) would be spaced evenly round the country at desirable locations - my suggestions of Northern (Lake District or Kielder???), Western (Welsh Borders somewhere), South-Eastern (Suffolk somewhere) and South-Western (Dorset). March '06 would be Dorset, April '06 Welsh Border, May '06 Suffolk, June '06 Northern, July '06 back to the Dorset site again, and so on.

The advantages of this are:
A site would welcome the prospect of a tri-annual gathering and perhaps be more amenable re discounts, etc.
Everyone gets a fair crack where in the country 'meetings' are to take place.
Everyone knows for months to come where 'meetings' are to be held.
Minimal arranging for any organiser - in fact, there would probably be no need for an organiser at all, just a point of contact, for the benefit of members and the site; people just need to show up, that's all.
It doesn't matter if a lot of members turn up, or none at all - there' been no organising anyway.

I liken this idea to the coincidence of, say three members bumping into each other at a site - that's not a 'rally' but a darned good social occasion irrespective. That's what this suggestion tries to duplicate.

The foregoing doesn't preclude having proper Rallies in addition to these regular "Club Weekends" - if anyone would like to organise a proper rally in the intervening three weeks that wouldn't be a problem. Similarly, if a regular venue clashed that weekend with a special event (a Show, for instance) not a problem - not everyone would want to go to the Show and the Club Weekend could still go ahead even though only two (or no) people arrived!

Because there is no need of any (much) 'organising' it's not a problem if no-one turns up that month. These are just 'meeting points', after all, a bit like a Club Night of whatever social group you care to think of (Bowls Club, Model Railway Club, Motorcycle Club, etc.)

Have a think about this. It might solve the problem of how to get us all meeting each other without the hassle of 'organising stuff'.

I commend this to the House! 

(PS Do I get my free wine now?)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Was thinking of somewhere in the Banbury or Stratford upon Avon area,"
Brian, flippin' heck mate, that's north of Watford! Do they do maps in the Arctic Circle?

Barry - speaking for myself, I think some organisation is required because I would almost certainly only go to those sites if I KNEW at least a handfull of fellow MHFers were there. I wouldn't go out of my way on the off-chance there MIGHT be.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello,

We would love to attend another rally. We went to the first inaugural rally on Exmoor and thoroughly enjoyed it  So did Jabulile who walked her socks off on the moors.!
We will miss the next rally as we are off on our travels again and not back until11th Dec otherwise we'd love to come to more.........
Now if there is anything after Christmas and before our next trip  Then we'll be there, love to meet more members of MHF


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Dave you don't needs maps when you get north of Watford. Just follow the tyre tracks in the mud and snow !!

Barry, yours sounds like a good suggestion to me but perhaps a little more input from other members as Badger has suggested would be advisable


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Still think your idea is a great one Barry, that would suit me down to the ground, as especially in winter it would be good to know of somewhere to go, with a good chance of other like minded souls there too.

Oh and yes, Mr Burleigh, don't think that I have not noticed your post either, it has gone into the little green book of slurs against a moderator, and will be used later as evidence [-X


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> >maybe somewhere in " middle England "<
> 
> Brian,
> 
> ...


Thats good for me too...or perhaps a week-end in Boulogne 

Ten or twenty members on through the tunnel should get us a little discount and the wine would be a little cheaper :twisted:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"perhaps a week-end in Boulogne"

Phylymann,

Now you're talking! Fancy exploring something there this year (October feasible?), if there is the demand and the ferry/tunnel capacity/deals?

I'll bring my crepe-maker 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Royal Leamington Spa the middle of England we have the tree to prove it :lol: 
only one small problem I can't find anywhere for a rally. The nearest I can get is Hatton Country World which is just outside of Warwick but im working on it so if I can come up with something will let you all know. As you may recall we have had a Midlands rally this year at Stoke Prior which is near Bromsgrove. Entertainment was put on in the pub for us, which I think was enjoyed by most if not all that attended. Myself I like to do my own thing during the day and meet up for a natter and a drink in the evening preferabaley in the pub as sitiing in the middle of a field in the rain and cold don't do the old bones any good :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Bugger!!!!  Spotted the free wine heading, and thought,..waheey!....mind you after the Bank holiday sunday session night in Ian and Jaqui's M/H,..I'm convinced he owns a vineyard  seriously though Ian,... Mandy and I thank you for a lovely evening :wink: Our treat next time!

Rallies,..what's that all about eh? :? 

The first rally we ever went on we hated every minute of it! our first ' proper' motorhome if that's the correct term was an Autotrail, we joined ATOC in 1998 went to the meeting in Hunmannby (yorks) and we were very disappointed by the 1960's 'stereotypical, regimented sit around the flag style' performance of the whole affair! 

Our next rally was last year at the first Beverley meet,.. we had been members here for quite some time, we have got to know other members via the forums, and so thought why not!

Ian and Jaqui did a sterling job, the weekend was thoroughly enjoyable and the atmosphere relaxed, by the time September is out we will have attended 7 MHF rallies we have met a lot of members, made some good freinds and enjoyed every one of them, we will continue to give support to these meets whenever we can, I can assure everyone that the weekends are totally laid back affairs with absolutely no obligation, we're looking forward to meeting more of you!  

Regards MandyandDave :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ,

Royal Leamington Spa sounds great. I don't recall ever spending some time there, but we stayed at a CL nearby just over a month ago and pottered through it early on a Sunday morning as it was waking up, enroute to a dog show at Stoneleigh Agricultural Centre. Alison would go there like a shot for a weekend break; and even I liked it 

As to locations, I suppose a tame Council offical letting us on Newbold Comyn Park would be nice! Walks and leisure activities, real ale pub, short stroll into town ...... :-D

Hatton Country Park is a CL I note, but it all makes me wonder what are the planning rules for a gathering? Ian, nuke? I did a brief Google but it struck me we need to have a constitution, annual membership, apply for an exemption, etc. Perhaps I shouldn't ask what has been done already.

There is one CL in the town which seems to have space, is walking distance to town and Warwick castle:
G. MORETON, LOWER HEATHCOTE FARM, HARBURY LANE, HEATHCOTE, WARWICK CV34 6SL [Tel:~01926 336814]
2ac, quiet, secluded, sloping, el pts, batt, fishing on site, open all year.

Dave


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys !

First - what I personally don't want is an organised rally where Bingo is organised and a Quiz night etc.

The rallies we have managed to attend up to now have had the right idea - informal, but with an option for a social gathering.
One was the inaugral rally where we could get together in the pub for drinks and/or a meal. similarly, the meet behind the Bowling Green pub had similar opportunities.
We also enjoyed the get-together at the Shepton Mallett show!

An outdoor social evening is great e.g. a communal barbeque) - provided we're not all shivering our socks off ! when the option of an alternative venue is welcome.

Travel? If I can make it I will, but preferably if it is within either a 2 hour drive of home, or can be combined within part of an outing in the van.
We would have made the next rally, but unfortunately we cannot make the revised date as we will be away from mid Sept. to the end of Nov.

Overall, I think we have the tempo of the rallies about right - maybe a bit of tweaking here and there according to feedback.
We've enjoyed meeting other members of MHF and look forward to meeting more of you in the future.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Hatton Country Park is a CL I note, but it all makes me wonder what are the planning rules for a gathering? Ian, nuke? I did a brief Google but it struck me we need to have a constitution, annual membership, apply for an exemption, etc. Perhaps I shouldn't ask what has been done already.


Hi Dave all of that is in place 
Constitution - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Rally/constitution.php

Code oF Conduct - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Rally/codeofconduct.php

And i have the DEFRA Exemption certificate for MHF


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

I would be quite happy to attend a rally but we never seem to manage to be able to get away on a Friday evening without having to take time off work but are happy to travel a fair way even for one evening.

I have been on a couple of rallies to Elvaston Steam Fair (with another internet camping forum) which is great. As it is organised so you save money and there is the rally to go to without having to drive. Also one at Eden Camp, great venue and loads to see.
If the rally is somewhere where you can walk into town, village etc it would be a bonus.

Like Badger I don't fancy the organised bingo and the Tea Urn is a particular concern of mine (once saw a CC group who had a microphone for the Saturday evening get together) and as for dressing up for the Maharajas Tea Party no thankyou.
Have seen a couple of rallies at the WWT sites at Slimbridge and Martin Mere now that would be good.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

weve attended a cc rally and got a badge whilst we stood with our cups awaiting tea , it was a bit weird but the folks were nice enough , we like the type of rally centered around an event like the york show so theres plenty to do and see . rallies at big seaside resorts would also be good fun , we like to meet folks but also want to do our own thing so dont require anything laid on by organisers , a gather round barbie in the evening for drinks and chatting is always a good laugh . theres also the idea of a rally to france on another thread and thats an excellent idea to introduce folks to going abroad .
euro disney would be a great venue for families . 

i think theres potential here for some great rallies with a diference , and a huge thanks to all of you who give up their time to make these things happen


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have read with interest this thread and understand and take on what has been said........hated formal rallies when I was in the UK.......well, only did one or two....but liked the informal meets that just seemed to happen..........etc etc. sort of thing that some of us down down here.......no real plans...meet at the lakes or where ever.........always a great time....but weather here helps.

What I am interested in is the view on possible future Euro rallies........rather like the one I am "trying" to sort........i.e. Spain, Morocco and that sort of thing. Because I would like to take advantage of someone's knowledge, contacts etc etc and visit some new places........eastern europe perhaps

No secret....most on MHF would have worked out that I do MHome tours and hire...........as well as 4x4/bike/trek etc........as a business. No problem with that, great times......

What does "interest" me is that I can advertise a Moroccan tour for "s### loads" of money (good value) and I can guarantee it will fill.......only problem I have is that there are only 12 months in the year and I can't fit more tours in........Caught at a weak moment and end up offering same or better tour to a club, or as in this case MHF for frankly less than cost......and it often bombs to members in general...........Same with Spain Rally....unique white village site, fiesta, discounted restaurants etc etc. two weeks for about what you would pay for 4 nights in UK........OK, euro travel is not for everyone......and afro even less.......understand that. And it don't fit in with plans and times etc. Just interested!

Only slight "moan" I have is that members will log an "interest" and then not respond to PM's or whatever...........crazy.........

As point of interest the Moroccan tour/rally will go ahead as there are only a few places left and I can fill them with a couple of ex-pats down here..........Spain? Probably cancel it in the next month or so..............


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

On a motorbike forum I visit this very subject was also covered in depth, one of the problems highlighted was this.

Some people were uneasy about attending rallies/meets because they did not like the kind of pictures that were taken at these events, not everybody likes having their picture spread across the Internet.

Not sure if this is our problem for sure, but perhaps a more organised photo shoot, then no more camera’s, it is not nice to have camera’s clicking away all the time anyway.

A lot of people want to relax at the events, not always easy when about ten cameras at one time can be pointed in your direction.

Only my opinion gained from what I have read elsewhere.

MHS….Rob


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone so far for taking the trouble to comment, anyone new to the thread, please don't hesitate in adding yours, the more info we have the better we are placed to make decisions.

Starting to build a picture, you all make very valid comments and that's the idea (Yes, I have taken on board the negatives as well - and I thankyou for that) I think the general consensus is that non of us like the stigma that has been associated with the rally scene in the past and the idea of this thread is to organise rallies that are of interest to us and hopefully promote the type of get together that we want rather than what we think you want.

On a personal note I prefer to have a 'no agenda' meet with a drink'n'chat on the Saturday night for those who want it.

Future plans for an MHF trip into France would be great, but I'm sure anybody that's tried to organise this sort of thing will appreciate it's not a two minute job without it's headaches. I, and others I'm sure, are ready to take on the challenge should there be the interest.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rob makes a good point. As I posted a few photos from the last MHF rally, I really should not have presumed consent, so have deleted the people ones.

Dave


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

As Detour has mentioned I would be very interested in a Euro Rally.

I think people, especially if they have not travelled on the continent before may find it quite appealing to travel with a group.

We recently did a charity rally to Croatia, and there were a nice mix of people from all different backgrounds. 

There were some people who had not done a trip such as this before and it was comforting to them that there were others around who could help out if the need arose.

Eastern Europe would be very interesting, but equally I'd be interested in using the experiences of others in France for instance


Andrew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DA Burleigh Dave.

Newbold Common would be a great place for a rally but I don't think the council would allow it somehow.

Hatton Country Park now has a rally field but the park is stuck in the middle of nowhere really. I also have an idea that dogs are not allowed there so that lets us out anyway.

Moreton Lower Heathcote Farm is right out of town and no pubs either within walking distance unless you feel like a 2 mile hike, you can walk to the Shire Retail Park from here but its a fair old hike and not that much there when you get there if you see what I mean :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lady J,

Well, I suppose Royal Leamington Spa has to keep us riff-raff out to uphold its reputation anyway. Shame. Still, if you have any bright ideas with your local knowledge, I am sure it would be a successful MHF rally location, having a combination of central location, ease of road access, and "Bath-like" without the hordes, if you know what I mean.

Dave


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ian you are are total bounder and a cad! Free wine!!!!!

Well you certainly knew how to get camping caristes attention!

I have had a less than pleasant experience attending a rally organised by an internet group when a tugger. I met some nice people but did not enjoy the rally as it was so noisy late in to the night.

I would however like to attend a motorhome rally, but I do like the idea of more informal meet ups. I still attend "mini-rallies" where 2 or 3 familes meet up occasionally.

As my wife an I are teachers, weekends are good for us with the proviso that the motorways around Bristol are hell on a Friday night and 2 hours journey is my max.

I hope it is possible to find some solutions which meet the needs of the majority of the members.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We too prefer the un-organized meets, with a BBQ or pub evening, depending on weather...

Dave, everyone who puts pictures up of the meets, did say if anyone wasn't happy, just PM and picture would be removed, so don't worry. AT least, I remember that for all the posters from Beverly.

We are sorry we haven't been able to make it to more of these meets, very enjoyable and totally different to the old 'rallies' where everything is done to a timetable.....

However we also both work full time, so don't want to drive for hours on a Friday and Sunday evening. Also would not drive to any MHF meet unless we knew someone else would be there (Ian's idea of monthly meeting places) as we like to drive off and see where we end up.

Look forward to seeing more of you all too!!

Lyn


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Maybe it's just that most of the forum members like anonymity?

KenS


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have only managed to attend one meet (I won't call it a rally) which was at the Newbury Show. Although we aren't really the type to attend these gatherings we really enjoyed the weekend, something to do during the day then a chance to meet up with like-minded people in the evenings for a chinwag and an informal BBQ We were intending to attend the York show but find ourselves temporarily "between M/Hs" so don't have the requisite vehicle!
I think that rallies based upon other events are an excellent idea, something to occupy everyone during the daytime then time to relax and chat in the evening. It doesn't have to be a M/H show, perhaps a country fair, steam rally, flower show, car show, agricultural show or any other event would be interesting to some members. I would also think that the event organisers might be grateful of the extra custom generated - it could also make the organisation easier from our perspective. What we need is members who have other interests outside M/Hs to invite other members to their existing events. How about it folks?


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

i think being able to go abroad on a rally would be great for some i know it would for us having never taken the m/h abroad before it would be comforting to have people there with you who can offer advice.
we have never attended a rally but would quite like to give it a try although neither of us would be keen on timetables and organised activities and would certainly prefer bbqs or pubs and just having the chance to meet new people.
the biggest problem we have is continental shifts so very often weekends are not an option.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Would be nice to find a venue that has lots of things to keep the kids busy...


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Would be nice to find a venue that has lots of things to keep the kids busy...


 8O LIght the touch paper and stand back. :lol:


----------



## 88934 (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Would be nice to find a venue that has lots of things to keep the kids busy...


Yeah, Like old folk in big RVs :eeeeek:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I take it im on my own when it comes to child ownership...?? :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I take it im on my own when it comes to child ownership...?? :lol:


 8) No comment. I love Kids. I just wish they would leave our RV's alone. :evil:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I take it im on my own when it comes to child ownership...?? :lol:


Not at all :lol: :lol: :lol: I have two still in the nest , the other four have fled.. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: To be truthful and really honest. We are doing a role reversal. Our Kids are all grown up and have fled the nest. But they are now living in our nest and we are invading them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "Am I paranoid or is there a plot to keep me away "
> 
> Ian,
> 
> ...


Hi

We will be attending our first Mfacts Rally this weekend. These rallies need to have plenty of advance warning for us without them being changed , cancelled, on again etc etc as was the case with one we were going to attend.recently. Dates soon get booked up. Unfortunately we had to change our holiday dates this year due to one of us being unable to travel for medical reasons so we did have to cancel one rally we were booked to attend. We prefer the relaxing type of weekend not organised although a Saturday evening bash, meal, or wine & cheese do, or skittles would be acceptable . Get together in a local pub even or a bring & share evening. 
We certainly do not like arranged compulsory events type of thing. Its nice just to be able to chat to other ralliers & get to know them as friends instead of just internet knicknames.

Just a thought maybe the word to use would be A MEET or A GET TOGETHER rather than using the word rally.
Motorhomer


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I love motorhoming, and prior to motorhome ownership we had a caravan and loved that too. One thing I was not looking forward to was getting the mickey taken out of me for getting a motorhome at age 29, especially as we have a young family... but people so far are well impressed with it and I got more ribbing when we had the caravan! Only hurdle i've got now is finding other motorhome owners my age with kids (no offence)... I wonder if im the only one...??


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I wonder if im the only one...??


I think I have heard of one other (no kids) who is 28. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Is the Spanish Rally going ahead or not. Let us know now not somewhere down the line when other options to us have been missed.? Thankyou


Motorhomer


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *MOTORHOMER*. I think you need to contact Detourer for that one. :wink:


----------

